# Momo is Critical



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Poor baby Momo went to the emergency room yesterday for unknown reasons. He was super lethargic all of a sudden and I didn't want to take any chances. They did a swab and found out he had a severe yeast infection. He wasn't eating and was dehydrated and having diarrhea. He's still the same today so he's gonna spend another night at the vet's tonight. I just hope he'll be ok.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Momo*

Oh, poor Momo! I am so sorry your beautiful bird is so sick! I am glad you got him to the vet and didn't just wait to see if he got better on his own! I hope he will be better.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sending good thoughts to poor Momo


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little bird. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Hugs and prayers for both you and Momo.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh no! I hope he recovers. Get well soon Momo!


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. I got a call from the vet an hour ago and she said there's no improvement on his mood, he's still lethargic and fluffed. He won't eat still and his poop is small. But there's no more visible blood in his stool and the diarrhea has stopped. She said as it is the toughest part is keeping him alive while he fights the infection. He may need to stay another day if he's not better by morning.
/vet bills/


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

I just brought Momo home this afternoon. Still sleepy, but eating on his own now, supposedly. He's just been sleeping since he got home. He chirped a little and preened and I saw him drink once. He's in the old cage as the two have to be seperated for the coming week so I can monitor his droppings and eating. I hope they didn't let him out too early..


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hugs and scritches for Momo from Joey and me. Hugs to you too, for your worry.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Sending some love and hugs your way Momo! Get well soon.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Called the vet out of motherly worry, and his sleepiness is perfectly normal after a stressful vet visit. He was tube fed this morning, so if he's not eating a bunch, he may not be hungry yet. I gave him his meds and he was non too thrilled about it and tried to nip and squirm away, but I successfully gave him all of it. Hopefully the morning will bring brighter news as far as his appetite.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Good to hear it is natural. I suppose trying to fight his meds is a good sign too, like when a human kid is feeling better enough to fight their meds.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

This morning he's still fluffed and not eating. I saw him drink and I gave his meds.. I'm gonna call a closer vet to see if I can give him Critical Care or mash up his food and syringe feed him..


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

So the close vet won't just give me formula, I have to go to the far away one (the one he went for the emergency call) he's not eating still so I'm taking him in a bit.. I don't want to leave him there so I'll see if they can give me stuff to syringe feed at home. 
:wf pied:


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Momo*

I am glad he is home. I hope he gets better soon; I hope it helps that he is now in a place with people he knows and loves and that know and love him. Glad he is eating and drinking some for you. Hugs to you!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Momo*

Me again...I am so sorry; I didn't read far enough. I hope you can get some formula to feed him. I really think it does help if you can keep him in familiar surroundings.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Well, he wasn't taking to the hand feeding at the vet so we opted to keep him there til tuesday as he went from 75 grams on friday to 65 grams today.. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

We're waiting for a good news update soon


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Best wishes to Momo xxx


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Sending some more love and hugs your way. Best wishes Momo. xxxx


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Still sending hugs, prayers and scritches to Momo.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

here he was at the vet today getting weighed. Oddly enough, after I took this picture, he mustered the energy up to try and fly to me lol


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Also x-ray showed a testicle! He is in fact a male!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well they're lodged in there somewhere. At least you know for sure now. 

Flying is good. He is regaining some strength. Take that as a good sign


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sorry Momo isn't well, will be thinking of you and the little guy, hoping he gets better soon


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

RIP Momo 3/14/14-8/10/14









Momo took a turn for the worse this morning at the hospital, he had a siezure and wasn't holding himself upright. He stopped breathing, they tried to resuscitate him but to no avail. I'm so sorry this wasn't better news.. :*(


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Rip momo mommy will miss you.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh no! Poor Momo. Too soon. Rest in peace, Momo.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry! 

I thought he was improving  I was hoping for better news.

Fly free little Momo


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Sad news. So sorry to hear it xxx


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry. -hugs-

Rest in peace Momo.

xxxx


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. It was very much a shock to me.


----------



## TJSueBee (Mar 19, 2013)

Sending prayers and hugs to this little bird.

Sue


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

oh no, I thought he would have been improving to, I'm so sorry  he was very loved.

Fly Free little Momo


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh  so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Momo.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry  you have my condolences


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, fly free Momo


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

how is momo doing?


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

sorry I should have read thro. but I am so sorry u lost your momo


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Many, many hugs being sent to you. I know you loved your little guy.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope he gets more better. Just check that he is eating fine and being active. If he sit at the bottom of the cage he is sick so do keep a lookout for that. Hope he is okay.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so sorry about Gonzo. How is Pikachu doing?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Momo*

I wanted to check on recent news about Momo this morning. I am so sorry to hear that he passed away. He was a beautiful bird and I know you loved him and took excellent care of him. Sometimes our best just isn't enough. I am so sorry.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words. Pikachu doesn't seem saddened, but is back to being super needy without the extra company. I had scheduled a follow-up for Momo this friday (tomorrow) which will be filled by Pikachu to make sure that she is 100% healthy. The vet is concerned by Momo's passing because she didn't get the chance to draw blood so she is worried it might've been something else, so just to be safe, I'm getting Pikachu examined. I don't think I could handle losing her, she's my baby.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am very glad to hear that pikachu is doing well.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of Momo, at least you tried the very best to save him, bless him.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhad. Poor baby momo. I am sorry I wrote something else. I didn't read far enough. I am sorry he died. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Pikachu was very upset to have blood drawn at the vet today

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1408126849_28db3df9e0dd6b38d1051765e4a1bd91


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Well if humans get upset I bet cockatiels do too.


----------

